# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering Why harmonics are produced in an ungrounded alternator

## ykbharat

Why harmonics are produced in an ungrounded alternator when line to ground fault occurs on a transmission line

----------


## chyanakyaa

wen line to grnd fault occures,t faulty line carry more current than other phases,thus imbalance condition occures,due to which 5th & 7th harmonics produces.

----------

